# Hair loss Help!



## bree20202 (Jun 29, 2018)

Hey! I'm just curious if anybody here can relate/help me with my hair loss. A few months ago, my hair started to shed a lot more when i would wash it. Now, I had super thick hair, so I was always used to having a lot of shedding, but it was coming out in thicker strands. I went to a doctor about it, and got blood work ran for my thyroid, and nothing came up out of the ordinary. I was told it could be from stress or anxiety. I still don't exactly believe that's what is causing it, I've been through way more stressful times in my life, and my hair never fell out. The whole texture of it has changed as well, it feels dead. I noticed it would feel abnormally soft when i was washing it, I don't exactly know what that was all about. I did take 500 mg of Ciprofloxacin twice a day for 5 days straight, and my hair started to fall out afterwards. I still don't find that to be the likely cause because that has been about 7 or 8 months ago. Still to this day, I'm losing hair, and don't know what to do. I was going to see a dermatologist about it, but I'm tight on money at the moment, and my insurance doesn't cover it. Should I invest in a hair regrowth serum or try to wait it out until I can see another doctor? I'm very lost and have lost a lot of self esteem over this whole ordeal. I'm hoping somebody could give me some insight as to what could possibly be happening. Thanks!


----------



## Luciana2 (Aug 1, 2018)

Hey, aside from thyroid have you asked your doctor to test for iron deficiency? A lot of women suffer from hair loss due to this. 

After child birth I went through a period of losing hair and I used a product called 'Divine Herbal Hair Oil' which put a stop to it quite quickly. It's only available in the UK but they ship to me, a bit pricey when including shipping but I don't mind as it works. I think in your situation maybe go back to your doctor and get iron levels tested and if they are low and you are prescribed iron supplements then take Vitamin C to help it absorb and be utilized more efficiently by your body. A lot of folks don't realize that part unfortunately.

Hope this helps


----------



## Saachi Patnaik (Oct 18, 2018)

Hair loss is a common problem for every girl. Someday ago I had hair falls and I was worried. My mother suggested me to apply coconut oil on the scalp and use onion juice once in the week. I did all these things and went to the Bluedrake parlor for the hair spa. Now my hair fall is less. I suggest you do all these things to get rid of hair loss.


----------



## Lee2018 (Nov 6, 2018)

Stress can definitely be a reason you're losing more hair! I notice that I lose more hair at certain times of the year too - whether it's my hair growing new or just from changing of the seasons. I've been looking at a few different supplements like https://www.jupiterlabs.shop/folliclefuel.php .. I think the extra vitamins can't hurt, if anything.


----------



## Afrin44 (Nov 30, 2018)

Sorry to hear about that. Actually, not only you but also lots of you people are suffering from this kind of hair loss issue. You can just try with an activated charcoal shampoo made by Actinera. Though this brand is totally new but getting awareness by its good quality products. 

I hope this might be helpful for you buddy. LOL!


----------



## Utet (Dec 5, 2018)

[SIZE=10pt]By age 50, half of the women will complain of hair loss. "As we age, overall hair density changes and individual strands become finer," says dermatologist Doris J. Day, MD. But just because thinning is natural doesn't mean you have to accept it. There are some solutions to help you keep the hair out of your brush and on your head. Minoxidil will help you retail a hair loss, from this site expert have prof the usefulness of Minoxidil.[/SIZE]


----------



## drvikasgupta1 (Dec 19, 2018)

you can try some home remedies or consult a professional doctor for the help.


----------



## amberjamil99 (Dec 24, 2018)

Stress is one of the major causes of hair loss. When i was in the university, due to work stress my hair used to shed a lot. You should seek medical help regarding this issue and take healthy diet as well.


----------



## sassyinpink (Jun 20, 2019)

bree20202 said:


> I'm losing hair, and don't know what to do. I was going to see a dermatologist about it, but I'm tight on money at the moment, and my insurance doesn't cover it. Should I invest in a hair regrowth serum or try to wait it out until I can see another doctor? I'm very lost and have lost a lot of self esteem over this whole ordeal. I'm hoping somebody could give me some insight as to what could possibly be happening. Thanks!


there is a small trick to get insurance coverage for your hair loss. it depends on your job. check with your HR if they have group insurance like this

Group insurance usually covers stuff such as dental and hair losses that is not covered by individual policy.

hope you are lucky enough as not all company has that. I was lucky i got some hair losses and was surprised to get covered.

also for hair loss, i use apple cider vinegar, dilute it with 1 part water 1 part vinegar for a hair solution to cleanse my scalp and hair. learn it from this blogger on using apple cider vinegar for health and hair benefits.

and don't over use hair wax, hair spray too!


----------



## sassyinpink (Jun 20, 2019)

btw in case anyone is curious, i started losing hair when i was 25....  bad genes

not blaming my parents though. this is what life gives me, I will accept it haha


----------



## beautywill (Jul 2, 2019)

You can try this.


----------



## komalkumari (Jul 12, 2019)

Use Mitvana anti hair fall shampoo which gives best results and reduce the hair fall and promote hair growth by strengthening the hair roots.


----------



## swatijollity (Jul 15, 2019)

Confused about How to Regrow Hair &amp; Stop Hair Loss?? With the Advanced Technology of Hair Transplant Treatment in Chandigarh Recover Your Hair.Hair Transplant improves the overall personality and improves self-confidence.


----------



## ultracobra (Jul 21, 2019)

Lot of thing could make hair get loss. This is a real issue that makes me feel bad before. Few months ago I knew about Hair transplant Los Angeles, check it out and find how your hair grow again so fast!


----------



## monicatripp (Jul 23, 2019)

Hey girl! I hate to see this, and as someone who struggled with thin hair for a long time I know how that can take a hit to your confidence. I have recently found this amazing new all natural luxury hair care line, and I've been using it for about 6 months and let me tell you, this stuff is legit. I was really skeptical at first because I didn't think shampoo could make such a difference, but it has been amazing! Let me know if you want to learn more


----------



## Priti_Shah (Jul 31, 2019)

I'm 34 and I have suffered from severe Hair Loss due to illness... I read this article and it really changed my life!

https://www.bebeautiful.in/all-things-hair/hair-concerns/how-to-regrow-hair-and-fight-hair-loss

Hope it helps you too !


----------



## Cosmosis (Sep 12, 2019)

Hi, after my first baby I lost alot of hair and didnt want to go through that again. 

I looked into natural remedies and ultimately got MastoorA hair cream for hair loss.

This is the cream I use 

This is some of the info about the hair cream

*Shea butter*

Shea butter contains antifungal and antibacterial properties that prohibit dandruff and bacteria on the scalp. Massaging shea butter into the scalp will soothe the scalp and increase blood circulation. Helps heal a variety of scalp problems.

Shea butter provides moisture to dry and damaged hair from the roots to the tips, leaving it healthy and shiny. Because it’s rich in vitamins A and E, shea butter soothes dryness, repairs breakage, and mends split ends.

Shea butter absorbs quickly and completely into the scalp without clogging pores, leaving a greasy residue, or causing a buildup of oil or dandruff.

* Almond oil*

Contains all kinds of healthy ingredients for hair like Omega-3 fatty acids, phospholipids, vitamin E, and magnesium. Using Almond oil nourishes and strengthens your hair, and is optimal for treating hair loss and damaged hair

*Olive oil*

helps thicken the hair softens coarse hair and promotes moisture

*Castor Oil*

(Great for Moisture/Hair Loss) , castor oil coats the hair shaft and smoothes the cuticle layer, sealing in moisture and leaving the hair feeling soft and silky

*Coconut*

(Great for Shine) great for nourishing the hair to give it a healthy shine and helps to also minimize tangles.  Coconut oil is also recommended for the control of dry scalp and dandruff

*Argan Oil *

(Great for moisture and growth) Stimulates hair growth, softens hair and nourishes deep into the hair shaft . Argan oil has been used for years to maintain long healthy hair and supple skin .

*Onion Oil*

Using onion oil on a regular basis will effectively prevent and treat baldness. Onion oil is rich in sulfur which prevents breakage, split ends and thinning of hair.

Onion oil contributes to having shiny, soft healthy hair.

Rosemary oil

is believed to increase cellular metabolism that stimulates hair growth. Rosemary is one of the best oils for enhancing hair growth, which thickens the hair. 

Cedarwood oil 

Cedarwood oil can help stimulate the hair follicles by increasing circulation to the scalp. This can contribute to hair growth and slow hair loss! Cedarwood can help treat thinning hair and various types of alopecia, too.

*Clary Sage oil*

Clary Sage essential oil can help balance scalp oils. Sage has some similar properties as rosemary essential oil due its ability to increase cellular metabolism. As well, it mimics some benefits found in clary sage

I hope you find what works for you


----------



## Anirban T (Oct 4, 2019)

You can always turn towards herbal ways for fighting hair loss. If you want to grow your hair using natural ways, you can use onions. They have anti-oxidants and sulfur which is useful to stimulate hair growth. If you want to fight your hair fall, you can use aloe vera. Please refer to these articles, *here* and *here*, if you want to know more about taking care of your hair loss issue.


----------



## Aysan Hair Design (Oct 31, 2019)

Hair loss is one of the terrible things. My hairstylist suggests me to do oiling and follow a diet chart for healthy eating. It really had a great impact.


----------



## Alfred (Nov 8, 2019)

I will suggest you to wash your hair daily with mild shampoo with the warm water and avoid brushing wet hairs this will help you a lot...


----------



## Robert3468 (Nov 8, 2019)

My hairs also started falling suddenly I was so depressed with this hair fall problem but then I started treatment everyday I use coconut and olive oil and wash my hairs with shampoo this solution help me a lot in controlling my hair fall problem although it is not stopped but it becomes slow a lot.


----------



## Sachin (Dec 3, 2019)

Due to hectic schedules &amp; work load, most of the millenials are currently facing excessive hair loss problems. Rather than trying out remedies, I believe that consulting an expert at the earliest will help you overcome hair loss before it does more damage to your scalp. 

Do check out this article "Amazing Hair Care Tips For Surprising Results" for more tips.


----------



## elixirhtcisb (Dec 28, 2019)

Well hair loss is one of the most common problem among men and women in the receents days it have different reasons which can cause you hair loss and baldness but how to take care of you hair and maintain an healthy smooth and fresh hair its not very easy..


----------



## Tamara.Robinson (Apr 23, 2020)

Once you should visit the Good Dermatologist, You will have clear picture  about your scalp and hair, Sometimes hair products or home  remedies doesn't work,


----------



## JHANVI JAIN (Apr 29, 2020)

There are many ways for hair loss prevention. LET ME TELL YOU SOME THAT WERE HELPFUL TO ME :

1.*Balanced diet:*

A balanced diet is essential not just for overall health, but also for hair. Eating food with all proper nutrients is a must.* *Hair is much benefitted from protein-intake. This curbs hair loss and hair loss prevention are very much possible easily. Eat lots of beans, lentils, paneer and milk and its other products.

2. *Hydrate well:*

 Drinking water is the most underrated way to ensure good overall health as also good hair. Each hair shaft is one-quarter water, so you need to remain hydrated well. Having eight to twelve glasses of water in a day is ideal.

3. *Massage: *

Massaging scalp and hair can do wonders for hair. Using oil to massage the hair and scalp will have multiple benefits for hair depending on the oil that is used and its properties. The oil penetrates into the hair shaft, adding strength and moisture to it. There is less damage to hair because of this leading to hair loss prevention. For this hair massage, use warm oil. Gently massage it onto the scalp.

4. *Hair mask:* 

The moisture in hair needs to be preserved for hair loss prevention as dry hair can get brittle easily. The masks are made of different oils, butter and such hydrating ingredients that help boost the moisture in the hair. You get different hair masks for different hair types. Choose the one that suits your hair. Always wash your hair with a mild shampoo before applying a hair mask.


----------

